# Angela Gheoghiu In Summer’s Grass



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

A poem based on a day I spent in Warsaw listening to a Chopin concert. It being the hot summer day which brought about many lovely ladies to lye upon the grass while the sounds of delicacy went about with sensations of romance and sensuality. All of which creating visions in my mind of Angela Gheorghiu which I wish to share with those who venture to read this poem.

Tis but a day of heat and sun upon the trees and lawns of this park so deep in the city. This the place where tranquility and serenity may be found in a bustling cosmopolitan such as this one yet it is here that my presence imposes upon nature and its sounds of wonder to on this occasion be accompanied by the melodies of piano. So delightful to the ear the notes of Chopin which move this instrument to harmony of the most sensitive to stir minds with poetic notions of sensuality.

It be as my gaze waltzes to the piano’s passions that my eyes take in all that which be about to include all shades of summer in form of lady grand; I see of name Angela Gheoghiu. Be it Angela or mirage to decorate landscape? Be nay of consequence yet as I observe Angela sit upon coverlet in lengthy creamy attire of summer. Ay, it be Angela if not in reality of flesh, at least in charm of my illusions bearing bonnet to shade from radiant fire of sun while her visage in pale beauty portray elegance of deity.

All nature be but Angela’s domain as strand slide upon her body, down to where sexuality of ivory legs commence to entice mood of summer. My lust be upon Angela on this day as voices of Chopin’s wordless poetry swirl about as do butterflies in grace whilst Angela floats in elegance of lady sensual. So smooth be skin of Angela upon arms to prance about air with rhythm of breeze whilst legs equal silk in their femininity to include crimson colors on nails. For my own, it be with mere vision that I caress upon so tender a skin whilst fragrance of Angela’s rose does on to my erotic senses as heat of day on to pours of mine whilst harmonies take flight upon my fantasies. 

Angela Gheorghiu be ever delight in canvas of my wishes. Creature exquisite as season of passion be Angela’s ardor, tormentor of my sanity whilst with gratitude I but deliver strokes with eyes of admiration ever dear for gift of nature ever true.


----------

